# windows 8.1



## okie67 (Jan 3, 2015)

Ok i'm running windows 8.1 I have all my music on my external hard drive, when I go to properties then details it will not let me add the missing information. someone please help me fix this


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Use this program here: Mp3tag - the universal Tag Editor (ID3v2, MP4, OGG, FLAC, ...)

You can typically grab the information from Amazon or enter it yourself. It allows for much more control over the track.


----------



## okie67 (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you im going to down load it and try will let you know


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds good. Let me know if you have any questions, I enjoy that software a lot.


----------



## okie67 (Jan 3, 2015)

ok that didn't work, what is going on is when I go to my music folder and open a album the song name is there, but the artist and album name is missing so I go to properties and click the details tab an click on album artists but it wont let me type in it please help


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Did the information show up before?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

When you open a song in MP3Tag, did you make sure that after your edits, you hit the save icon in the top left? It should state that the changes have been made.


----------



## okie67 (Jan 3, 2015)

ya the song that was missing the information didn't even come up in the tag editer I toke a snipping of it but cant figure out how to add it to the post it ask me for a url and I saved it to my desk top


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry, I'm not sure what you mean by all of that.

You cannot open the song in MP3Tag?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Right click the song, choose *Properties*, make sure *Read Only* is _Un-Checked_. If checked, uncheck it, and close properties, then open it again, go to *Details* and you should be able to edit the tag now.


----------



## okie67 (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey spunk your on the right track did all that when I click on it it just turns blue still won't let me edit it


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I think you are checking the properties of the whole folder. Open the folder, select all the songs and right click the selection and go to properties. Un-Check Read Only.


----------

